# 58 Off-Grid acres in Central NY State



## theojkett (Dec 3, 2013)

I hate to see it go, but I've got the prettiest 58 acres you'll ever find in NY State. Off-Grid, no public utilities on this town road. Road dead ends at a state park. Beautiful views, lots of sun for solar power and plenty of wind for windmills. 30 tillable acres, Spring fed pond, Natural spring, some wild fruit trees and the most ideal home site. Perfect for horses!!! Lots of beautiful wildlife in the area, so if you plan on hunting the land do not inquire.

The road is cleared in the winter time, there are snowmobile trails that cross the property but that can be changed. The neighbor on next property is rarely at his cabin but they are quiet and very nice people.

I own across the road as well and I'm there quite often. Next nearest neighbor is 1 mile down the road.

Bring your horses, animals and desire for a quiet peaceful off-grid life.

$85,000 

Contact if you are interested and I'll send you pictures. I will NOT hold mortgage.

Ted K.
[email protected]


----------



## RebeccaD (Sep 8, 2014)

I grew up in Moravia, NY. Just curious where in central NY your land is. I'd love to get back to the area and homestead.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

First post? How did you find us?


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

where? i'm in cato


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

theojkett said:


> Lots of beautiful wildlife in the area, so if you plan on hunting the land do not inquire.


What exactly does that mean?


----------



## RebeccaD (Sep 8, 2014)

Started searching for more info on homesteading and came across this site. Been working on the railroad in Montana and I'm coming up on retirement and want to get out of town with a small piece of land. I'd love to get back home to the Finger Lakes or maybe around the Portland, OR area. I haven't decided which.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

bigjon said:


> where? i'm in cato


I was raised in Lysander and spent a bit of time in Cato.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

to martian chick-lets test ur memory-Tack&hammer was?


----------



## theojkett (Dec 3, 2013)

RebeccaD said:


> I grew up in Moravia, NY. Just curious where in central NY your land is. I'd love to get back to the area and homestead.


Burlington Flats in Otsego County. 15 minutes from Cooperstown.


----------



## theojkett (Dec 3, 2013)

I have tremendous respect for responsible hunters and support the 2nd amendment fully. That being said, I also take part in Wildlife Rehabilitation and I'd rather there not be shooting next to where I have a home and do my work. It's nice and quite on the end of this dirt road, and we'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## theojkett (Dec 3, 2013)

RebeccaD said:


> I grew up in Moravia, NY. Just curious where in central NY your land is. I'd love to get back to the area and homestead.


It's a beautiful area... I love it here. Though I am selling 58 acres, I still own an adjoining 92 acres with a small cabin on it. Couldn't ask for a more peaceful area.


----------



## theojkett (Dec 3, 2013)

RebeccaD said:


> Started searching for more info on homesteading and came across this site. Been working on the railroad in Montana and I'm coming up on retirement and want to get out of town with a small piece of land. I'd love to get back home to the Finger Lakes or maybe around the Portland, OR area. I haven't decided which.


Come back home to where you belong. We can be neighbors, I own the adjoining 92 acres. LOL.....


----------



## theojkett (Dec 3, 2013)

edcopp said:


> First post? How did you find us?


I was looking for a way to advertise my for-sale property to people who would appreciate its beauty, usefulness and quiet locale. And I found this site.

Nice work!:hobbyhors:nanner:


----------



## TheDream (Aug 28, 2014)

Hunters need not apply? That's classy...

:nono:


----------



## theojkett (Dec 3, 2013)

TheDream said:


> Hunters need not apply? That's classy...
> 
> :nono:


You don't have to agree.... just respect my wishes, as I respect yours. And, as I said above....



theojkett said:


> I have tremendous respect for responsible hunters and support the 2nd amendment fully. That being said, I also take part in Wildlife Rehabilitation and I'd rather there not be shooting next to where I have a home and do my work. It's nice and quite on the end of this dirt road, and we'd like to keep it that way.


Thanks!!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

theojkett said:


> I was looking for a way to advertise my for-sale property to people who would appreciate its beauty, usefulness and quiet locale. And I found this site.
> 
> Nice work!:hobbyhors:nanner:


It appears that you plan to restrict the use of the property, by not permitting shooting or hunting; somehow. This is America and I am convinced that the new buyer may want to do as "THEY" wish with thier newly purchased property. Nuff said about that.

Now you suggest that you support the second amendment of The Constitution of The united States of America. May I suggest that you read it again. It is NOT about hunting, it is about tyranny.

Do not get me confused with a prospective purchaser, I am not for this property.

I like freedom, and it sounds like you plan somehow to restrict that for the new buyer. I hunt, and I shoot, even on my own property. I do believe in conservation of wildlife, and so on that we do agree somewhat.

Good luck in finding your new neighbor.


----------



## mamaboog (Oct 11, 2014)

Yaaaahhhgh. I wish. I was just upstate last week and I miss home so much.

But our financials, being in school and the like, wouldn't ever let us have the money for this, plus a home to build.

Blub. Gimme a few years!


----------



## theojkett (Dec 3, 2013)

edcopp said:


> It appears that you plan to restrict the use of the property, by not permitting shooting or hunting; somehow. This is America and I am convinced that the new buyer may want to do as "THEY" wish with thier newly purchased property. Nuff said about that.
> 
> Now you suggest that you support the second amendment of The Constitution of The united States of America. May I suggest that you read it again. It is NOT about hunting, it is about tyranny.
> 
> ...


Oh, no, no... I'm not saying I'm restricting anyone.... I'm merely hoping to get a non-hunter as a buyer. As you said, I cannot restrict anyone from doing whatever they want on their land, by no means. Sheesh, I'm not a fuzzy headed gun-hating liberal. Hell I'm trying to get a gun to protect myself from that tyranny you speak of. I just don't hunt and I'd rather not be around it. 

Okay... let me put it clearly... I "prefer" that a non-hunter purchase the property, I have no objection to sport shooters, competition riflemen or marksman, target and/or skeet shooters. Hell, if you have a howitzer, bring it and lets fire that puppy up.

I'm quite the patriot, don't get me wrong. Have a nice day kids.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

theojkett said:


> *Lots of beautiful wildlife in the area, so if you plan on hunting the land do not inquire.*





theojkett said:


> I have tremendous respect for responsible hunters and support the 2nd amendment fully. That being said, I also take part in Wildlife Rehabilitation and *I'd rather there not be shooting next to where I have a home and do my work. It's nice and quite on the end of this dirt road, and we'd like to keep it that way.*[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## itfinders (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm sorry your well intentioned post received such "fire". While it is true that you can't restrict what someone does on property once it's theirs, it's certainly within your rights as the current owner to sell or not to sell to whomever you wish and for whatever reason(s) you choose. If peace and quiet and no hunting is important to you, that's your personal preference and your right and you certainly don't have to apologize for it or soften your stance to please someone else. You're likely to be neighbors for a very long time. Stick to YOUR "guns", I say.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I am not quite clear from your posts whether the issue is hunting (i.e. killing wild animals for food) or shooting guns (i.e. noise). And I am also not familiar with laws in your state but here you can sell land without selling certain rights. For example, you can sell land but retain your mineral rights or timber rights. I think that by the same token, you can retain hunting rights (and sell them later if you change your mind). That way there is a legal record and someone who wants to hunt, will not bother looking at your land. This was huge for us that we would not purchase any land unless all rights came with it. 

Also, if you are looking for peace and quiet, you will probably get that from someone hunting vs. someone shooting for target practice. Target practice = multiple shots, any time of year, etc. Hunting = one shot per animal during hunting season and the number of animals you can shoot is limited in most places. During archery season, you won't hear a thing.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

bigjon said:


> to martian chick-lets test ur memory-Tack&hammer was?


Lol! The local bar which is now called FloJos!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Actually, you can control what happens on a property after you no longer own it. You can restrict use, where people build and make subsequent owners paint their house pink if you feel like it. Anything you want that is non discriminatory.

Think of CC&R's and easements....


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Just what our three generations of family are looking for...the families to relax during three seasons and the men to hunt in the fall......too bad.


----------

